# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продам игру в 4 соц. сетях с доходом.

## monstrons

Доброго времени суток . Продам игру в 4 соц. сетях с доходом.
Игра представляет собой онлайн арену, битву в онлайн режиме с реальными игроками.
Вконтакте http://vk.com/app2877721 (недавно одобрили)
Одноклассники http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/games/monstrons игре 3 месяца доход 50 тыс.ОК.
Маил ру http://my.mail.ru/apps/641776
Фейсбук http://apps.facebook.com/monstrons/
Игру на соц. сетях установило более 420 тыс. пользователей Требует раскрутки.
На счету приложения в одноклассниках находиться более 50 тыс. заработанных ОК . Оставлю эти средства новому владельцу для продвижения игры на Одноклассниках и Маил.ру (одна контора)
Упала посещаемость игры так как полетел сервер, не по нашей вине и в попытках восстановить всё без потери данных пришлось повозиться пару недель что бы хотя бы вытянуть базы, естественно игра не работала и это повлияло на посещаемость и т.д. Сейчас переехали на новый сервер, игра работает.
Причина продажи : Сугубо личные обстоятельства (долговые обязательства перед партнёром в оффлайн бизнесе)

В связи с последними событиями приходиться установить смешную цену за игру подобного уровня 5 500. у.е ( за такую цену о доходах даже не спрашивают) за небольшой % от доходности могу вести техподдержку.
( Передаю аки, группы, исходный материал как северной так и флеш части и отстроенный арендованный сервер)
Просьба не флудить тут, а по всем вопросам обращаться : monstrons@ya.ru

----------

